# 31 Percent Of U.S. Honey Bees Were Wiped Out This Year



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

This can't be good.

http://thetruthwins.com/archives/31-percent-of-u-s-honey-bees-were-wiped-out-this-year-who-will-pollinate-our-crops

*31 Percent Of U.S. Honey Bees Were Wiped Out This Year â Who Will Pollinate Our Crops?*


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

That is nothing with the fact that 60% of the beekeepers have disappeared in the last 4 decades.
Instead we are having industrial beekeepers with 20k - 60k beehives kept alive with loads and loads of corn syrup in an empty field.
Bees will survive long after humans will disappear told me a great bee researcher.
Yes, we are upset that our industrial beekeeping is incapable to serve our industrial agriculture where toxic chemicals are used to kill the bees.
Are we going to wise up?
Not soon.
We will import bees from parts of the world that do not poison them before banning the poisons in US.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Bee keeping is something that I am interested in, but know absolutely nothing about.
I am concerned that bees are dying off, thusfor I want to try them in the future, maybe one or two hives, so they can pollinate my garden and trees, and provide honey.


----------

